
Ask HN: How do you design UI applications? - prando
I recently built a basic GUI application to help with the chore of selecting photos for wedding album prints from a digital collection. The app merely saves the names of photos that the user selects (&#x2F;likes). I used tKinter in PY. A few of my friends were also interested, but I found that my app wasn&#x27;t robust enough. 
I am curious to know what language&#x2F;GUI programming paradigm is easy to learn for beginners and yields good robust solutions. I just started to look at QT which seems to support cross-platform. Please advise :).
======
ThePhysicist
The Apple human interface guidelines are a good source of information:
[https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-
guideline...](https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-guidelines/)

If you want something that isn't tied to Apple you can find a list of similar
guidelines here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_interface_guidelines#Exa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_interface_guidelines#Examples)

Personally I find that KDE, gnome and xfce have great UI, you can find their
guidelines in the list above.

Regarding implementation I'm a big fan of Qt, there's an excellent python
binding as well (PyQt), which makes it easy to get started especially if you
already have your logic implementing in Python.

~~~
prando
Thanks much for your kind reply. The first link has a lot of guiding
philosophy despite it being attached to Apple, I will try incorporating this.
I am a FW developer and when I developed this GUI and put it in few users'
hands, I realized how counterintuitive something can be in terms of usability.

